# عقد فيديك 1999 للانشاءات



## sbaabbad (26 يونيو 2006)

شباب محتاج العقد باللغة الانجليزية وبشكل عاجل 

Conditions of Contract for Construction 1999 Edition (Red Book

شكرا لكم


----------



## اسامة معان (28 يونيو 2006)

العقد موجود لدي ولكن للاسف لا يوجد منه سوفت كوبي، يمكنك ان تدخل على دائرة العطاءات العامة في الاردن وتحمل ترجمته الى العربية ، حيث ان الاردن يعتمد الفيدك 1999 في تعاقدات المشاريع


----------



## nagopc (28 يونيو 2006)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/181205/4e5f4ea7/fidic.html
الفيديك بالعربي و الانجليزي
هشام سمير


----------



## المهندس ولات زاخوي (30 يوليو 2006)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ياسر التويتي (30 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
يأخي مهندس هشام سمير ما هي العقود المتداولة في الوطن العربي
نرجوا الرد 
والسلام


----------



## aalmasri (9 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## nagopc (14 أغسطس 2006)

design bid built this the main
now we start to use coast plus


----------



## nagopc (24 أغسطس 2006)

design bid built هو السائد و لا احد يعمل بالفيديك و لسه اغلب الاستشاريين بيهاجموا الفيديك جدا
cost plus
كان موجود بكثره لمساعدة شركات القطاع العام فكان لكل شركة عدد من العقود الحكومية بالامر المباشر علي ان يكون التعاقد cost plus مما ادي الي رداءة مستوي الاداء و ارتفاع تكلفة العمليه و مشاكل حول دراسة السعر و كان تعطي للشركة 36.5% ربح فوق السعر بعد تحليل السعر و كان مسأله غير مرتبطة بقواعد او نظم و تعتمد علي العلاقات و الرشاوي لتحديد اعلي سعر .. مما ادي الي ضعف مستوي المهندسين العاملين حيث ان لا دور له فالشركة تسند العمل لمقاول باطن و منه لجهه الاشراف او المالك و كان غالبا يتم دون الرجوع لمهندس الشركة ( و كانت المقوله السائده لمقاولي الباطن الشركه غير مسئوله ... ان الاشراف كسر انا كسرت وراه ان خصم انا خصمت وراه ان استلم انا استلمت وراه ) مما ادي الي ضعف المستوي لا ان المشاريع الحكوميه التي يكون المالك الحكومه نفسها كطرق و صرف و مياه الخ يكون الاشراف مهندسي الحكومة و مرتبهم بالمقارنه لزملائهم مهندسي القطاع العام يكاد لا يذكر يمكن 1/5 مرتب القطاع العام ( مثلا 600 الي 113 جنيه مصري ) و دي ارقام مجربه حيث اني عملت بالاثنين . فطبعا مهندسي الحكومة اخر حاجة يفكر فيها هو العمل و امانة التنفيذ. و طبعا الفشل لا يعود علي احد و يتفرق دمة بين اروقه الحكومة و لا عقاب يقه سوي علي مقاول الباطن و لهذا مهندسي مقاول الباطن مرتباتهم عاليه جدا لتحمل المخاطر.
و لكن مع بيع شركات القطاع العام و تدميرها انحسر امر الاسناد و عدما للنظام الاول design bid built طبعا مع الفساد يتم الطرح للعطاء باسلوب يتم من خلال علاقات و طرح صوري بين 3 شركات و اعلانات مهمله و مخفيه لاستيفاء القانون.
و عاد الي الظهور مع الفقر و عدم الثقه بين الاهالي و شركات المقاولات الخاصه و هو cost plus يتم عمل كشف حساب يومي للمصاربف و يجمع شهريا و للمقول زياده 20% او اقل حسب الاتفاق نظير الاشراف و توريد المعدات و العماله .. و الخ و هو منحصر علي الاهالي و المباني السكنية فيلا و عماره و خلافه


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (8 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء


----------



## cineaste (8 ديسمبر 2006)

the ink doesn't work can we find another link which in work

thanks alot


----------



## محمد82 (16 مارس 2007)

*طلب*

اريد النسخة لعقد الفيديك لعام 1999 الخاص لانشاءات 
for construction for engineering desined by employer
للضرورة 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد82 (1 يناير 2008)

اريد نسخه من المطلوب .. لم اجده الا في مواقع غير مجانية..


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (10 فبراير 2010)

ممكن رابط اخر لان الرابط الحالى لا يعمل وشكرا


----------

